# Bug nerd from NC



## lizzie (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi, I'm Lizzie from NC. I've been keeping beetles from about 2 years and started with mantids and millipedes about a year ago. I volunteer at a local museum in their insect department, and I'm starting a rearing and breeding operation to help supply facilities in the US that are having trouble getting species shipped from other countries during the pandemic. Mostly mantids, millipedes, and US beetles for that. I also make and sell real insect jewelry through my website www.leafandwingjewelry.com if anybody wants to check it out.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Feb 16, 2021)

Welcome! Super cool that’s what you do!


----------



## Synapze (Feb 16, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## BensBeasts (Feb 16, 2021)

Welcome, Wow awesome jewelry!


----------



## TheWrongCrowd (Feb 16, 2021)

Welcome! That is a sweet job, really pretty spiny flowers too


----------



## Mantidfinatic13 (Feb 16, 2021)

Welcome lizzie that's gorgeous


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 17, 2021)

Welcome to the forum! Can we see more of your jewelry?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisMart (Feb 18, 2021)

welcome! : &gt;


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 21, 2021)

welcome, what the place you work at?


----------



## lizzie (Feb 25, 2021)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Welcome to the forum! Can we see more of your jewelry?
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Sure, I have an Etsy store with lots of pieces you can see. https://www.etsy.com/shop/leafandwingjewelry

I've worked with pieces (most butterfly wings) in resin for a couple years, and recently I started electroforming with copper.


----------



## lizzie (Feb 25, 2021)

hibiscusmile said:


> welcome, what the place you work at?


The Museum of Life and Science in Durham, NC. They've got one of the largest butterfly house/insectariums in the country. Really amazing place to play with bugs!


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Feb 25, 2021)

lizzie said:


> The Museum of Life and Science in Durham, NC. They've got one of the largest butterfly house/insectariums in the country. Really amazing place to play with bugs!
> 
> View attachment 13993


Wow!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 25, 2021)

lizzie said:


> Sure, I have an Etsy store with lots of pieces you can see. https://www.etsy.com/shop/leafandwingjewelry
> 
> I've worked with pieces (most butterfly wings) in resin for a couple years, and recently I started electroforming with copper.
> 
> ...


This is so cool!!!

- MantisGirl13


----------

